# springer puppy



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a 9 week old puppy. I have him walking loose on a leash and the set command. Having a hard time with the heel command.Hopeing to get some tips here.Im a green horn in training not sure what the heel command is for.I have picked up some info on inteernet on basic training. Going to get a book on training a hunting dog.Any info would be thankful.When can I start hunting training and at what age can I take him up for a swim.He is going to be a family pet and a dog to take hunting with my dad when we can. we hunt phez and waterfowl. Thanks Rich


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

heel is the last thing you teach actually. work on sit, stay and come for now if you want to work on obedience. in fact dont worry too much about heel until after the dog is getting some experience in ranging and being allowed to get out and work a field because if you work too much too early on heel the dog may not want to range and hunt and will stay by your side. if your going to want train it to be a bird dog, get it birdy first, get it retrieving first and take it out on walks in the field and let it run before you do much real obedience. you can always obedience train a dog at any age but you need to instill the desire to hunt, range and the prey drive for birds as early as you can unfettered. 8)


----------



## griddle (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree with Sprig, let him be a puppy and often I don't work on off for some time. I would be happy to pass along information about training Springers, I will send you a PM, but there are a couple of AKC licensed Clubs in Utah that you could hook up with that could provide more specifics. Drop me a note and I would be happy to help any way possible.


----------



## griddle (Apr 22, 2009)

I really love hunting behind any well trained dog, but I specifically love hunting behind a well bred and trained, field bred, English Springer Spaniel. Below are some suggestions I would give on information for training a puppy. I am often asked about training videos or training techniques. I have specific things I subscribe to, and I fully intend to make a training video, but until then, I will suggest some sites, both with video and text.

I highly recommend the training technique of Jim Dobbs, he is an acquaintance, one I know pretty well. I do know enough that I sincerely believe Jim is perhaps one of the best dog trainesr I have ever met, he is also exceptional in "allowing" others to know what he knows.

Take a look and let me know what you think.

http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/index.html

Spaniels- http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/flushing/index.html

Retriever information, and it certainly applies to a lot of the training we do- http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/retrievers/index.html

This link is his site for supplies, this is where I get my whistles- http://www.dobbsdogs.com/catalog/index. ... 401983b568

Whistles- http://www.dobbsdogs.com/catalog/index. ... cts_id=328

And lastly, great training videos for training-

http://www.gundogsonline.com/video/

There are a bunch of videos here, but some of the best are the introduction to placeboards. These can be used to steady, teaching the dog home boundries, etc. There is so much here.

http://www.gundogsonline.com/video/hunt ... ommand.htm

http://www.gundogsonline.com/video/hunt ... part-1.htm

http://www.gundogsonline.com/video/hunt ... mmands.htm

Lastly a couple of videos of trianing my ESS's
Quake-http://youtu.be/6UbhypDelk0
King-http://youtu.be/i5QXFTr06vc
Duke-http://youtu.be/ce2vdgGMbeE

Good luck with your puppy, I hope you enjoy the ride.


----------

